# Jung



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

In researching Richard Tauber concerts of 1922, I come across a Berlin Cavalleria with Eva von der Osten, Grete Merrem-Nikisch, Friedrich Plaschke, and "Jung" dated April 27. I can't seem to unearth any information about the "Jung" and was hoping someone with more extensive encyclopedias - a Groves, perhaps - could help with the name and perhaps a date or nationality.

Thanks inadvance for all assistance.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Rudolph Jung, swiss tenor?


----------

